# Lexi can tell a jerk from a nice person!



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I was picking my daughter up from school yesterday and this one dad of a kid who is a little creep in her class cut me off in the parking lot. I cannot stand this guy, he's one of those who thinks he's God's gift - you know the type! So anyway, I sat there in the van with Lexi just fuming while the guy parked a couple places away from us. I told Lexi, "see that guy? he's a real jerk!" She immediately sat up in the front seat, ears up, watching him like a hawk. The window was down a tiny bit for air for her and she watched him get out of his car and start to swagger by us. Then she started barking and huffing at him! It was so funny, normally I would have told her no, but this guy was an a**hole! I had to laugh at the way he jumped! I didn't take her out of the car for fear she'd really go for him (I don't think she would have but better safe than sorry!) It's just good to know I've got a little jerk detecter and proctecter in my family, LOL!

Beth


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Whatever it is that gives them the intuition about character, it's good to have them around when we need them!
When my kids were beginning socializing and dating with groups of kids, Naomi was always right on in her discernment.
There were certain ones she would not allow over the threshold except with alot of control.
She never would accept them as vistors, but was not like that with any others.
They all loved her.
What it took my kids some time to know, she knew instantly.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Girl Lexi!! LOL Loved reading this, made me LOL They are so wise for sure!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good Job! She isn't very old either.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Isn't it funny how they just know!? One of the veterinarians that I worked for is a major a**hole, I had Izzy at work with me and after my shift had her in the bathtub for a bath. The vet came over and started talking to me, Izzy stood in the tub staring and giving a low growl the whole time he was talking to me. Anybody else who came by, she was wagging her tail and licking them.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

The alternative explanation is the dogs are able to read cues being given off by the owner. Owner dislikes a person or doesn't feel comfortable (even subconsciously), and dogs are sensitive enough to sense it. 
Or, the "suspicious" person is afraid or worried about the dog and the dog senses that too.
I have a friend who's a K-9 sheriff and his GSD goes on high alert whenever they pass any gang members. Is he cuing the dog unconsciously?


----------

